# Nigel... Big issue seller Leeds



## cyril_smear (Dec 29, 2017)

Passed away in Leeds in recent days.

He sold either outside the merrion centre or outside the Sainsbury's at the St. John's centre.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 29, 2017)

BBC - A seasonal star for the Big Issue


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 29, 2017)

RIP


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 29, 2017)

hypothermia apparently.

Amongst the flowers left at the Merrion centre was a bunch dedicated to Dad


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> hypothermia apparently.
> 
> Amongst the flowers left at the Merrion centre was a bunch dedicated to Dad




 It's nice he has been remembered but sad that he passed because he was living out in the cold.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 15, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> hypothermia apparently.
> 
> Amongst the flowers left at the Merrion centre was a bunch dedicated to Dad



Oh that’s really sad.


----------

